# cruiseshares.com



## Shon_t (Mar 27, 2009)

I was thinking about timeshare ownership in a cruise ship when I came across this website:

http://www.cruiseshares.com/

Has anyone here had experience with this outfit? Does anyone have any advice for looking into this kind of thing, any pitfalls that might be avoided?


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 28, 2009)

I will keep my opinion short - "Don't do it"


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I will keep my opinion short - "Don't do it"



Ditto & Ditto !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 29, 2009)

Cruise deals are sooo reasonable, and you can book them over 18 months in advance and pay on them.  Why would you want to commit to a cruise price...

No, no and no.

However, there are points programs that do cruises (Wyndham is the one I have) and timeshares.

Also, RCI gives great deals on the www.tradewinds.com cruises...


----------

